# PVC and gasoline



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

DH has modified his CJ8 because the bed totally rusted out. He's built a new bed, but now we're trying to figure out a way to rig up a filler pipe.

Does anyone know how PVC stands up to gasoline? We were thinking that, since we can heat it and then shape it, it may be what we need to fab up this filler -- IF the material won't melt when it contacts petrol.

TIA,

Pony!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

PVC and gas dont mix well at all .PVC will melt and the carbon will mess up the engine


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

PyroDon said:


> PVC and gas dont mix well at all .PVC will melt and the carbon will mess up the engine



Thanks for the info! 

Carbon? Do you mean if the PVC melts down through line?

Pony!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

yes when the plastic melts into the gas Its worse than a sugared gas tank . 
His best bet would be to check out a junk yard He should be able to find that a steel filler tube , Though if all else fails he can run flexable (rubber filler tube and protect it with pipe if its exposed in the bed .


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

PyroDon said:


> yes when the plastic melts into the gas Its worse than a sugared gas tank .
> His best bet would be to check out a junk yard He should be able to find that a steel filler tube , Though if all else fails he can run flexable (rubber filler tube and protect it with pipe if its exposed in the bed .


Hm. I wonder if flexible radiator hose would work... Think it could stand up to the petrol?

Thanks again,
Pony!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Pony said:


> Hm. I wonder if flexible radiator hose would work... Think it could stand up to the petrol?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Pony!


Nope need neopreme 
radiator hose will degrade fast .


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Check out marine repair supply places for gas filler hoses used on boats. Many of those are flexible


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Your best bet is steel - there are static electricity issues, which are _very_ rare, but still there. Any type of plastic or rubber for this short bit of piping opens up that can of worms.

--->Paul


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Look at exhaust section of Autozone or simular. Can buy short flex lengths steel tubing or various bends and straight pieces to mig into what you want or join them with short pieces of neoprene hose from any auto parts store. JCWhitney sells stainless steel flex pipe for exhaust in various lengths and lot choices of diameter.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks so much, Guys. We'll be working on that the next couple of days. I'll try to remember to let you know how it turns out.

Pony!


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

Most Muffler Shops have the ability to bend steel exhaust tubing into just the length/angle you need for a gas filler line.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

rambler said:


> Your best bet is steel - there are static electricity issues, which are _very_ rare, but still there. Any type of plastic or rubber for this short bit of piping opens up that can of worms.
> 
> --->Paul


My Motorhome uses about 3 feet of 'rubber hose' (for a better term) from the filler down to almost the tank.

Thanks for the Marine supply tip,when I replaced all the fuel lines,I couldnt find that hose anywhere.

BooBoo


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Well, DH and his buddy figured it out by relocating the filler opening and cutting the old hose to fit. 

Works great. 

Sometimes, the simplest solutions are indeed the best -- and cheapest! 

Thanks again for all the input!

Pony!


----------

